# Dark Red/Brown Between Paw Pads



## Nikki_Nue (Nov 18, 2008)

My Husky/Heeler has a deep red/brown between the pads of his feet on his front paws. He does not lick his paws but he is often itchy. He also has a little bit of dried blood/scaly skin on his lower belly that developed after his neuter surgery. Neither seems to bother him. Does anyone think this sounds serious or have any ideas how to help?

Also, his pads are a cracked and very rough. I know they must be tough but they seem rougher than necessary. Any ideas of how I can help him?

Thanks


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

If you don't mind little grease prints all over the place you can use bag balm for the pads (there's also waxes and things made specifically for dogs). The coloring is in the hair right? All of my dogs have a redish hue in between the toes.


----------



## Nikki_Nue (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes the coloring is just in the hair. But none of his other coloring is anywhere near that shade. At all. And this is like the shade of dried blood.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't think it's blood, but the hair is red at the base then is white on the tips. It comes and goes and they never exhibit any sort of pain or discomfort when I mess with their feet (and I'm always looking them over). The color you describe sounds exactly like the coloring in my dogs' feet, like a rust almost. I've never worried about it, but you could always just ring your vet real quick and ask if that's something they see or could explain.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Check with your vet. But two things to consider...if the dog scratches, seems itchy a lot perhaps the dog has an allergy to food or environment. Also, if the dog has tear stains the dog could be harboring a form of red yeast in the body fluids. So the tears are a bit reddish brown and anywhere the dog licks the saliva will make the fur reddish brown.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Heh, I think I figured out my coloring issue after much recollection. We have a set of roads around here like this...


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds like allergies possibly. Itchy skin, redness in between toes.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

harrise said:


> Heh, I think I figured out my coloring issue after much recollection. We have a set of roads around here like this...


duh duh duhhhh. lol  

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------

